# iShares Global Real Estate (CGR)



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi. Anyone know anything about this EFT? I'm looking for a real estate ETF to hold. I have some Canadian real estate investment already so I was thinking of picking up something that was out of Canada. Any comments? this would be in a Spud portfolio. I'm wondering about taxes, does this need to be held in a Reg account, or b/c its' traded in a Can exchange might it be OK in a non-reg? 

thanks for any comments


----------

